# Fluval Flex LED DIY



## Orionjp (Jul 7, 2017)

I've seen posts about people adding LED lights to their Fluval Flexes, however I haven't seen any actual details about it. I saw LED strips at Home Depot that has a remote and is adjustable. You can even cut it to length. Does anyone know if adding this strip to my Fluval Flex would make the light output enough for carpeting plants? If someone knows of something better please link it for me.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Commerc...ght-with-Wireless-Remote-DC5237WH-A/204087512

There is also this on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N8PQH8...t=&hvlocphy=9012240&hvtargid=pla-304537631166


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

I do not know about carpeting plants, but it should definitely light things up depending on how much you use. How tall is the tank?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

There are literally 100's that will add light (all add some.)

Is there something (besides the carpeting plants) that you want?
Color change or just power?
Warm the tank look or cool it?

also what size? There are some pretty decent hard strips..
https://www.amazon.com/Rextin-10pcs...83&sr=1-4&keywords=5630+rigid+led+strip+white

https://youtu.be/L6e5Ylr3EPg
https://youtu.be/VmJa-JtVi5Q
https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...ith-132-smds-per-ft-1-chip-smd-led-2835/3616/


----------



## Orionjp (Jul 7, 2017)

Actually I found some rather inexpensive LED strips (RGBW) that I can adhere to the lid of the tank. I don't have the dimensions on me, but they can easily be found online. It's a tank that came out just last year. This is going to be a challenge and I'll try to post pictures of progress as I do it and let you guys know how it went. This is what I got.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N8PQH8...t=&hvlocphy=9012240&hvtargid=pla-304537631166


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 19, 2011)

I am setting up the 15 gallon flex. I plan on getting a strip of 5050 rgb and a strip of 5630 white led strips. Have you done any light mods yet?


----------



## mcdon26 (Apr 24, 2018)

so how did your modification work. Any tips. I am thinking about doing something similar.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

From:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/1256354-9-gallon-fluval-flex.html


dmastin said:


> Now I'm not saying it's not possible to do the led flexible light strip thing, it just didn't work for me.
> If I had found the hi rez picture and tried to follow the path and realized some parts had to stand on end etc. I might have been ok.
> I mean, you can get a lot of lights in there for cheap, but just knowing how frakkedup my job was under there got to my OCD.
> It was more expensive to get the Hagen/Fluval parts. I bought the lamp assembly and the power supply for $53.97 total.
> ...


----------

